# Apple TV's New Update Lets Users Stream From The Cloud



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

Google's Chromecast and it's ability to stream from the cloud (even though some people are still confused on that point) made for exciting news. Similar news about Apple TV's latest update made the same sort of splash.

Apparently the Apple iOS 7 update isn't the only thing Apple had up their sleeve this past week. Apple TV users are officially getting some awesome new features that allow them to stream more easily from device to TV and some great new radio features as well.








*What are all of the new features that come with the latest Apple TV update?*

Apple notes several major changes to the Apple TV with the most recent update. With a few little glimmers of excitement in each category the updates included the following:

_iTunes Radio Addition_

Now there is the ability to create your own "stations" like you would with Pandora and listen to them advertisement free straight from your TV, with or without a device. 

_Easier streaming and sharing of content_

In the past, users had to download or purchase content to their device then stream from the device to the TV over a WiFi network. Now, everything is in the cloud; you simply select and play. The AirPlay update not only creates convenience by minimizing the steps to getting your content to play, it is a huge saver on battery life.

_iCloud Photos and Videos_

Access your videos and photos from your TV using your "Stream" in your iCloud account. No connection of the devices necessary. Push content to your (or anyone's) Apple TV from your mobile device.

While you cannot add or remove photos from the stream directly from the TV device, you can do other things (particularly it has social advantages) like commenting or "liking" a photo even when it's in your own stream.

_Podcast Syncing_

Sync all of your favorite podcasts and even podcast stations across all of your iOS Devices and your Apple TV.

Now, any podcasts that you've previously subscribed to on your devices will appear on your Apple TV in the "Podcasts" section. 

Perhaps even more notably, your "play points" (where you paused, played, and left off) will be remembered so you can start something on your TV and finish in your car, or vice versa.

_iTunes Music Store Addition_

Browse, purchase, and even play music directly from your TV using the cloud. Previously, you had to do this on a device and play anything downloaded from your device hooked up to your TV. Now you get to play directly from the TV.

_AirPlay from iCloud_

This is what the buzz is about, and specific uses have already been mentioned above. Using your iOS device, you can push content to play directly on your TV. No download is necessary of the new data, you can simply choose and play.

_New app content for the Apple TV Channels List_

The latest rendition includes the addition of some much talked about channels; particularly Disney, Smithsonian, Vevo, and the Weather channel.

*The organization of everything that just ices the cake*

To top the cake of convenience that Apple has delivered to it's users, they've organized the new updates extremely well adding new "tabs" for new functionality like the "Purchased" tab in the iTunes store.

Reports mention that while the AirPlay feature definitely has a small learning curve, it functions as expected and delivers the convenience and excitement that Apple promised.

*How to take advantage of the new update*

Unlike some updates in the past, the latest Apple TV update didn't install automatically. To take advantage of the new Apple TV features simply head over to "Settings" and under "General" choose the "Software Update" option. Voila!

_Sources:_
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/apple-tv-6-0-update-is-live-allows-airplay-streaming-from-icloud/
http://www.macworld.com/article/2049108/hands-on-with-the-apple-tv-6-0-update.html


----------



## NotBananas (Apr 4, 2012)

END OF CABLE & SATELLITE?

I've been a cable subscriber most of my life and the last 20+ years, and now satellite (Dish Network and Direct TV). Since I connected my home DLNA systems and all the other on-line services (Hulu, Netflix, Amazon Prime, etc.), it will be real soon when I cancel Dish and use only on-line streaming for my entertainment.

Dish Network or Direct TV is definitely not worth $150/mo for what I'm getting since most movies are on line already anyway.

I'll cut the cord real soon, where's my scissor?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Streaming is the new here and now. We cut cable sometime back. I only use OTA for the local channels. Everything else I use netflex, hulu plus, youtube, etc. Now, just about every tv, blu ray player, etc. have streaming ability. The only negative is live sports which most cable channels such as ESPN have but I suspect it is just a matter of time if not already (haven't checked) you can get those also without channel contracts.


----------

